# cleats



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

can anyone let me know if the cleats for current spd's ( 105, ultegra, dura ace ) can be used with the older 7700 spd's?
regards


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes. Fully compatible and interchangeable


----------

